#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-12
<IdleOne> Hey les gars, ya une toune de Marillion en francais mais je me souviens pas du titre, y'a qq'un ici qui ce souvient?
<MaLiXs> quelqu'un connais bien deluge ici car je n'arrive pas a me conecte en remote GTK-ui 
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonjour kanouk
<kanouk> bonjour Ankman :)
<kanouk> how are you?
<Ankman> woohoo :-)
<Ankman> am fine, you?
<kanouk> fine aussi :-D
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> j'avais de mises à jour en arrière-plan
<Ankman> arriere plan? is that plan B? ;-)
<IdleOne> background
<Ankman> merci
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-13
<cyphermox> Barzogh: ah, quelqu'un de nouveau
<cyphermox> (ou je suis juste cave)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-14
<korsakof> Déclaration gratuite (comme son sujet): Vive Ubuntu!
<Musashimaru> original
<Kimlaroux> ça a du punch.
<korsakof> Non juste un peu de bière :) Ubuntu c'est fort mais j'ai vraiment hâte que s'élargisse le support par les fournisseurs de matériel. Non pas que je crache sur les grandes avancées des dernières années. Si tu as un desktop, tu n'auras quasiement pas de problème (à part si tu as une ATI :P)
<Kimlaroux> Vrai
<Kimlaroux> Perso j'ai addopté l'idée du Used
<Kimlaroux> j'achète du matériel de seconde génération
<Kimlaroux> genre 6 mois de décallage derière les nouveauté, question de laisser le temp au matériel d'être bien supporter
<Musashimaru> j'ai une ATI, et les drivers c'est de la merde.
<korsakof> C,est juste pour la matériel de pointe, genre carte réseau 10Gb. Si je prend l'exemple d'Emulex, il supporte linux sur leur site. Mais en fait ce que ça dit c'est qu'il développe un package précompilé pour RedHat (payant). Il merge une version vraiment vieille de leur driver (genre 200 build dans le passée) dans le trunk du kernel ça fait que les distribution non redhat (genre debian, ubuntu) sont pognés avec des vieux
<Musashimaru> mais ca offre un support de plus de 2 érans meilleur que nvidia
<korsakof> avant je ne jurais que part ATI mais catalyst à fini par me tuer. Nvidia et un driver unique, wow.
<Musashimaru> ben les drivers s'améliorent À chaue nouvelle version chez ATI (faut dire que c'est pas mal moisi de base), mais les performances sont vraiment mauvaises
<korsakof> j'imagine qu'ATI va rattraper son retard linux. J'espère bien car je suis sympatique à la cause canadienne, même si je préfère le Québec libre! hhahaha
<korsakof> dans le prochaine semaine, je vais m'amuser à monter un serveur web redondant basé sur 10.04. avec probablement OCFS2, DRBD, apache, mysql et ISPCONFIG. Reste à voir pour l'ip virtuel... j'hésite en le diy UCARP ou encore le corporatif Big-IP... J'ai ben hâte de voir où ça va planter héhéhé...
<korsakof> Je suis allé visiter le colosse (clumeq) la semaine passée. Vous devriez voir la méchante bête!!! http://goo.gl/la1WB
<korsakof> c'est vraiment trop impressionnant comme système! En plus l'ordi serre à chauffer l'université! héhéhé!
<korsakof> évidemment ya juste linux qui peut rouler la dessus!
<korsakof> je suis sur 10.10. j'ai même pas essayer 11.04 à cause de gnome 3. je pense attendre le prochain lts avant d'upgrader. suis-je fou?
<Kimlaroux> non
<Musashimaru> korsakof, l'ordi de l'université laval?
<korsakof> yep!
<Kimlaroux> j'ai passé les versions de 10.04 à 11.04 à chaque sortis... et maintenant je suis sous 10.04
<Kimlaroux> attend non, 10.10
<Kimlaroux> j'oublie toujours... la dernière LTS
<Musashimaru> korsakof, et counterstrike marche bien dessus?
<korsakof> Musashimaru: ya une interface comme dans la matrice et tu peux te brancher directe dedans! ;P
<Musashimaru> une interface ;aide en vert sur fond noir?
<korsakof> je reproche à canonical de faire "à la microsoft" et de prendre ses utilisateurs finaux pour des testeurs... déjà 10.04 et grub 2, le nouveau xorg, c'était limite
<korsakof> Musashimaru: héhéhé un bon vieux vt100 lol
<Kimlaroux> J'ai hate de voir le nouveau supercomputer que IBM va construire pour Mcgill
<Kimlaroux> avec de la chance, je serais rendu à Mcgill quand il sera lancé
<korsakof> ya en un méga aussi pour l'ÉTS...
<korsakof> va falloir que je me trouve un moyen de les visiter! http://goo.gl/crA6Y
<Musashimaru> bon, ben moi je vais attendre le 26 pour sortir mon logiciel...
<korsakof> j'espère que rendu à 12.04, le support nvidia sera plus stable...
<Kimlaroux> haha
<Kimlaroux> http://www.mcgill.ca/newsroom/news/item/?item_id=174709
<Musashimaru> korsakof, hey... arrête de pleurer... nvidia ca marche trrés bien avec deux écrans ou moins. Ati c'est de la bouse. c'est super lent, ca fait pleurer
<Kimlaroux> J'ai comment les deux disent qu'ils ont la plus puissante ordinateur au québec
<Kimlaroux> alors qu'en fait, c'est l'addition des 3 enssembles qui fait le tout
<Kimlaroux> J'me demande qu'ils ont un réseau dédié qui les lit
<Kimlaroux> s/qu/s
<korsakof> Kimlaroux: oui. par le réseau du risk et si je ne me trompe pas c'est du 10gb...Il veulent ajouter l'université de sherbrooke dans ce réseau...
<korsakof> Musashimaru: content de l'entendre... j'avais entendu des rumeurs comme quoi le drivers avait été rushé. Tant mieux s'il est stable!
<Kimlaroux> Eeeww, ils utilisent le réseau du RISQ?
<korsakof> oui
<Kimlaroux> j'espère qu'ils vont installer des cables optiques dédiés
<Kimlaroux> car ça va sérieusement nuire au réseau
<korsakof> http://ow.ly/i/hhu
<korsakof> http://ow.ly/i/hhus
<korsakof> oups...
<korsakof> http://ow.ly/i/hhus et http://ow.ly/i/hhu1
<korsakof> ok.. c'est beau là! ::: http://ow.ly/i/hhu1
<korsakof> http://ow.ly/i/hhul trop de bière..
<korsakof> en bas, c'est 2 switch infiniband à 40 Gb...
<Kimlaroux> Wow, sexy
<Musashimaru> vous être trop des nerds
<Kimlaroux> =P
<korsakof> ya 960 noeuds de calculs et chaque noeuds a un lié "dédié" à 40 Gb avec n'importe quelle autre noeud de la grappe. Sur le cluster de disque (lustre) il peuvent écrire 128 Gb/s
<korsakof> voici une vue de l'intérieur d'une moitié de l'étage 2 qui contient les noeuds de calcul... http://ow.ly/i/hhvt 
<korsakof> ça consomme jusqu'à l'équivalent de 120 maisons!
<Kimlaroux> c'est quand même raisonable
<korsakof> surtout que toute la chaleur est récupéré en chauffage. les coups de clims sont quasi nuls et l'efficacité de refroidissement approche le 100% acause du design circulaire.
<Kimlaroux> et en été?
<Kimlaroux> ils route la chaleur vers les fours des cuisines?
<Musashimaru> c'était un accelerateur avant non ce batiment?
<korsakof> vraiment bien pensé comme bebelle! ils ont gagné le premier prix infogreen world et depuis ce temps tout le monde copie leur design.. en tout cas chapeau!
<korsakof> Musashimaru: oui...
<Kimlaroux> accelerateur de particules?
<korsakof> Kimlaroux: en été, je pense qu'ils l'utilisent pour faire chauffer leur pizza le midi
<korsakof> il est refroidit à l'eau froide de la ville... donc zéro climatiseur
<korsakof> juste un bon gros fan qui assipir la chaleur et la fait passer dans un radiateur (comme celui d'une auto) qui contient de l'eau froide...
<korsakof> quelqu'un ici utilise likewise avec une version récente (11+) d'ubuntu?
<korsakof> aussi je n,ai jamais essayé de faire un upgrade d'une distro "sur place". Je me demande à quel point ça marche!!! :)
<Kimlaroux> du veux dire, dist-upgrade?
<korsakof> non... plus de mettre à jour de la version x.04 à x.10. dist-upgrade de franchira pas ce step...
<Kimlaroux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Kimlaroux> je voix que tu utilise deux x, alors tu parle, par exemple, de passer de 10.04 à 10.10
<korsakof> woin
<Kimlaroux> ce que dist-upgrade fait
<Kimlaroux> ou la fonction "mise à jour de distribution" de ton programme de packetage préféré
<korsakof> non... dist-upgrade mais à jour les paquets de façons aggressives et risque créer des bris de compatibilités sur certaines applications. mais personnelement ça m'est jamais arrivé donc je fais toujours des dist-upgrades... 
<Kimlaroux> je sais pas si les programmes de packetages utilisent une fonction moins agressive que dist-upgrade
<korsakof> sur mes serveurs, j'utilise byobu en ligne de commande. dist-upgrade me permet d'avoir des mises à jour propores...
<korsakof> mais il reste dans les limites de la version x
<Kimlaroux> ça m'est déja arriver de scrapper un installation avec kpackagekit en updatant de version, j'ai du récupérer avec un livecd et apt-get reconfigure -a
<korsakof> ha woin? tu as du faire un chroot genre?
<Kimlaroux> Ah non, j'ai bien 10.04... la dernière lts
<Kimlaroux> Yep
<korsakof> k
<Kimlaroux> c'est quand même incroyable que tout fonctionnait parfaitement après
<Kimlaroux> j'ai rien perdu
<korsakof> je viens de trouver... le paquet update-manager-core et la commande do-release-upgrade... http://ht.ly/6tGCG
<korsakof> en fait le do-release-upgrade doit marcher comme un charme... j'ai juste pas envie de rester pogner avec le paquet de crap que je downloader/tester et copier un peu partout sur mon installation! :D
<korsakof> Musashimaru: au fait. ton logiciel... il fait quoi? :)
<Musashimaru> pour résumer, il permet d'Avoir toutes les infos de senseur et systeme sur ton Android
<Kimlaroux> ouai, moi aussi j'ai repartis à neuf quand je suis retourné à 10.04... après beaucoup d'expérimentation, c'est bien de revenir à une installation fraiche
<korsakof> Musashimaru: nice! Les apps Android, c'est codé en quoi? C, python, nameit? Le marché est tellement grand la dedans c'est hallucinant!
<Musashimaru> Java, mais tu peux faire des jni voir mÊme que du C/C++
<Kimlaroux> les appsa endroid sont en java&
<Kimlaroux> ??
<Kimlaroux> androi*
<Musashimaru> Kimlaroux, oui.
 * Kimlaroux failz.
<korsakof> j'imagine que google fournit des packages java pour accéder au hardware?
<Musashimaru> Mais la VM n'est pas compatible Java de sun, c'est une vm particulière (davlik)
<Kimlaroux> Je comprend maintenant pourquoi ces machines sont des duals cores avec une tonne de ram
<korsakof> Kimlaroux: ya des jvm qui sont vraiment ultra optimisé pour la performance tout en gardant l'abstraction du langage intacte...
<Kimlaroux> mais ça reste java
<Musashimaru> Kimlaroux, java tu peux le compiler en code natif
<Musashimaru> ca veut rien dire.
<korsakof> java est un excellent langage ( malgré que je préfère python). tout dépend la jvm et des packages sous-jacents... oui les packages de Sun (genre Swing) c'est un peu de la masturbation intellectuelle. Mais si tu mets cette abbération de côté, tu as un super langage presque 100% object qui est performant et rapide...
<korsakof> le package math de sun est aussi performant que les équivalents C++
<Musashimaru> surtout rapide à coder, avec eclipse
<korsakof> l'équipe d'éclipse avait préféré ne pas utiliser swing et développer leur propre framework GUI (AWT)... 
<korsakof> Musashimaru: ça ressemble à quoi le framework GUI pour android? tu as des jcombobox et de jbutton?
<Musashimaru> c'Est une api speciale pour Anndroid
<Musashimaru> avec des layouts, des tables, etc...
<korsakof> ça ressemble à GWT?
<Musashimaru> je ne sais pas, mais tout se ressemble un peu je pense.
<Musashimaru> Sauf que là, c'Est adapté aux systèmes mobiles.
<korsakof> ok...
<Musashimaru> Il y a le concept d'intent qui est totalement différents des interfaces pour PC
<Musashimaru> intent et activities
<korsakof> intent?
<Musashimaru> http://developer.android.com/reference/android/content/Intent.html
<Musashimaru> par contre, tu trouve de la doc en masse, surtout sur stackoverflow, pour les trucs, des codes d'exemple, etc....
<korsakof> merci!
<korsakof> tu peux développer avec un émulateur ou tu dois absolument avoir un Android (dont je ne suis pas le propriétaire)
<korsakof> ok désolé google est mon ami!
<korsakof> http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/emulator.html
<korsakof> quand je pense à ubuntu mobile. c'est mort! héhé
<Kimlaroux> il avait un ubuntu mobile?
<korsakof> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76NviXg_1g4
<korsakof> c'était vraiment mauvais, comme le netbook remix... 
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Kimlaroux> salut
<Kimlaroux> d2_racing, tu utilise Gentoo?
<korsakof> gentoo. j'ai essayé de l'installer une fois dans le temps... mon pentium avait fini par cramer à cause de la surchauffe de la compilation (et un fan bourré de poussière).... je me suis bien amusé cette fois là!
<d2_racing> oui 
<d2_racing> j'utilise en fait Funtoo, mais c'est presque la même chose
<d2_racing> les mêmes packages etc..
<Kimlaroux> ça a changé récemment? Ça fait des années que j'ai pas touché Dans le temp l'installation se fesait manuellement
<Kimlaroux> ça prennait des jours, mais c'était vraiment amusant et éducatif
<d2_racing> ça date de 2009
<d2_racing> tu peux lire la faq ici : http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Funtoo_Linux_FAQ
<d2_racing> en fait, c'est une Gentoo 2.0
<d2_racing> car le créateur de Gentoo a démarré Funtoo pour éviter les chicanes à l'interne
<d2_racing> Kimlaroux: lit la section General Funtoo Stuff
<korsakof> d2_racing: tu vois une différence côté performance (mon expérience perso ne s'est pas rendu assez loin malheureusement...)
<d2_racing> côté performance entre un Linux compilé et un binaire ou entre Gentoo et Funtoo ?
<korsakof> entre un distro précompilé comme ubuntu et un Gentoo/Funtoo...
<Kimlaroux> rendu là ça dépend plus du WM utilisé
<korsakof> suis-je le seul à voir des ?? dans les chats de Kimlaroux? (rendu l? ?a d?pend plus du WM utilis?)
<Kimlaroux> t'es p-e pas en utf-8
<korsakof> woin j'imagine. mais utf8 ça fait tellement longtemps que je comprends pas pourquoi j'aurais des problèmes avec ça"! héhéhé.. j'utilise pidgin 
<Kimlaroux> X-chat a un système de codage dynamique qui utilise le code le plus "raw" pour les caractères ASCII et change pour Unicode pour les caractères spéciales
<Kimlaroux> même chose en sens inverse, il change automatiquement pour afficher le caractère selon le codage qu'il recoit
<korsakof> intéressant...
<korsakof> je fais un test...
<korsakof> k
<korsakof> d2_racing: tu peux compiler les sources pour les drivers nvidia aussi?
<d2_racing> nouveau oui, pour nvidia, c'est un blob
<d2_racing> et ça s'insère à quelque part dans /lib/modules/kernel-version
<korsakof> ha ok!
<korsakof> donc pas de source en tant que tel mais au moins un support sur les versions récentes...
<korsakof> la complexité des systèmes est tellement grande que s'en est étourdissant...
<korsakof> avez-vous lu l'essai "in the beginning was de command line" http://www.cryptonomicon.com/beginning.html vraiment très hot.
<korsakof> la complexité ne cesse de croitre et le nombre de personnes capable de comprendre cette complexité ne cesse de diminuer. Cela mène à un monde où une minorité d'érudit contrôle une infrastructure technologique complexe qui est nécessaire à la subsistance d'une majorité.
<d2_racing> ouais et surtout de nos jours, le temps de compilation est ridicule
<d2_racing> avec un bulldozer FX 8150 on peut installer un système de base en 30 minutes avec une Gentoo/Funtoo
<korsakof> La fin d'Internet sonnerait le glas pour notre société! Qui voudrait revenir au fax et au lettre, aux classeurs et aux dossier papier! Autant mourir!
<d2_racing> soit le même temps que pour une Ubuntu :P
<korsakof> d2_racing: ha woin! cool!
<d2_racing> ouais
<d2_racing> J'ai un de mes amis qui a un gros processeur CoreI7 et il peut installer en 36 minutes
<d2_racing> alors avec le nouveau stock de AMD, 8 cores, ça devrait aller un peu plus vite
<korsakof> c'est mongole. 8 cores pour faire de l'internet. autant acheter une F1 pour aller faire l'épicerie. Heureusement que windows se charge de gober les ressources!
<korsakof> word/save; word/print; un corei7 doit se sentir comme Marvin dans le guide galactique!
<d2_racing> ouais et au moins, avec Linux, on peut utiliser son PC :P
<d2_racing> au fait, je sais pas si vous connaissez, mais quand on a un max de RAM, on peut compiler directement en mémoire
<d2_racing> alors j'ai un de mes amis qui a 16 gigs de ram et il compile sa Gentoo en mémoire
<d2_racing> un gain de 10-15 minutes lors d'une installation
<d2_racing> on appelle ça fait un tmpfs
<korsakof> lors. 
<korsakof> lol
<korsakof> tmpfs est vraiment cool. c'est vraiment un bon exemple de pourquoi linux est le roi des OS
<korsakof> monté un répertoire direct en mémoire avec une linux de commande toute simple!
<korsakof> trop nice.. j'avais déjà monté mon /tmp en mémoire avec un tmpfs. c'était divertissant :)
<korsakof> avec 16gb, j'aimerais tester de monter la swap avec un tmpfs :) et pourquoi pas avec le reste du / sur un SSD! :D
<d2_racing> au fait, au lieu de monter swap en tmpfs....n'utilise pas l'allocation de la swap
<d2_racing> le noyau va utiliser la ram par défaut :P
<korsakof> ha woin!
<korsakof> comme dit l'expression: je vais me coucher moins niaiseux! Je vais tester dès que j'ai plus de 4Gb de ram sur mon pc... bonne nuite!
<bordermart> bon matin a tous :)
<cyphermox> bonjour!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-15
<korsakof> ya moyen de changer le champ user retourner pour le whois pour ne pas qu'il affiche mon adresse IP? !
<korsakof> c'est vraiment pas joli et pas très safe! ~korsakof@modemcable4.3-2-1.mc.videotron.ca
<avoine_> oui korsakof ça s'appelle un cloak
<avoine_> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<avoine_> je sais que tu peux en avoir un quand tu fais une donation
<Musashimaru> korsakof, moi ca affiche mon ip?
<IdleOne> demande dans #freenode pour un cloak.
<korsakof> merci! avoine, IdleOne
<IdleOne> de rien, soit patient ils vont l'activer.
<Musashimaru> Vous avez vu, Claude Robinson joue dans l'équipe de Rugby du canadsa
<IdleOne> et voila!
<IdleOne> * korsakof (~korsakof@unaffiliated/korsakof)
<IdleOne> you don't have to do anything extra. when you log on to freenode and identify to nickserv the cloak will be applied auto.
<korsakof> génial!
<qwebirc67033> peux-t-on visualiser la tv digital sous ubuntu avec tv stick usb au québec?
<avoine> qwebirc67033: est-ce que ça fonctionne sous ubuntu en france?
<qwebirc67033> je l'ignore je vie a quebec.
<avoine> ah
<korsakof> qwebirc67033: oui, tu peux capter les signaux ATSC et écouter en 1080p...
<korsakof> je suis très content de mon cloak. Faut bien se réjouir des choses simples dans la vie! :)
<qwebirc67033> J'ai installé MeTV ,Kafféine mais le balayage nefonctionne pas.
<korsakof> dans le temps je l'ai fait avec un hauppauge usb avec un backend mythtv...
<korsakof> aussi tu devrais essayer avec vlc...
<korsakof> il se débrouille pas mal bien avec les tuners
<korsakof> j'avais même réussi à brancher par firewire mon décodeur illico. Malheureusement, videotron a bloqué les ports firewire et ce n'est plus possible d'utiliser l'illico comme tuner :(
<qwebirc67033> le probleme c'et que je suis pas capable de scanner les postes
<korsakof> je viens de retrouver mon wintv-hvr.. je vais faire kek test pour le fun
<korsakof> bb
<korsakof> qwebirc67033: avec me-tv, est-ce que la fenêtre de balayage apparaît?
<Joseph322> hello
<Joseph322> je narrive pas a faire mon installation avec le CD normal d'ubuntu probablement a cause de ma carte graphique.
<Joseph322> Est-ce qu'il; y a un installateur en mode texte ?
<korsakof1> oui, je pense que le alternate-cd doit encore exister
<IdleOne> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<Joseph322> le quoi ?
<Joseph322> wow !! merci :) plus rapide que mon clavier!!!
<Joseph322> je check ca et je reviens si j'ai besoin de qq chose
<Joseph322> Idle merci!
<korsakof> qwebirc67033: vérifie si tu as un message d'erreur de firmware avec dmesg | grep firmware
<korsakof> qwebirc67033: mon tuner ne scanner rien car il me manquait le firmware dans le kernel.... j'ai installer le packet  linux-firmware-nonfree et rebooter et j'ai maintenant des channels dans me-tv
<korsakof> qwebirc67033: il faut aussi que tu sois très proche de la source atsc... ici je capte tva, tqs et téléqc.. par contre il faut que je sois coller sur ma fenêtre et le signal n'arrête pas de couper :(
<korsakof> hum j'ai faim pis yé juste 11! ça va mal! :P
<deuxpi> korsakof: zut... fallait pas m'y faire penser ! ;)
<korsakof> désolé d'exposé mes problèmes digestifs sur vos ondes! héhé
<deuxpi> bah j'ai faim aussi, là... 
<avoine> Histoire de vous faire pensé à autre chose: vous avez vu le nouveau projet de deploiement d'Ubuntu:  https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<deuxpi> c'est EC2 sur stér"ides ?
<avoine> ouais
<avoine> et bientôt des conteneurs lxc
<korsakof> avoine: wow. 
<avoine> pas mal simple en
<avoine> 3-4 commandes et t'a un haproxy+wikimedia+memcached+mysql en ligne
<korsakof> combien ça coûte? J'imagine qu'on peut pas se monter ça "in house" donc on doit faire affaire avec canonical? En tk, je vais avoir de la recherche à faire de ce côté!
<korsakof> merci pour l'info!
<korsakof> wow, ça fait rêver tout ça!
<korsakof> J'ai déjà envie de kicker VMWare!
<korsakof> qwebirc67033: grâce à l'ajout du package linux-firmware-nonfree, je peux graber sur ma carte tuner. Par contre mon portable a planter 2 fois aujourd'hui, c'est pas vraiment cool :( Il accumule pas mal la poussière (10.10) avec plein de code compilé et installé mais je trouve la coincidence un peu trop forte... je vais désinstaller ce soir pour voir si c'est lié...
<cyphermox> korsakof: allo
<cyphermox> alors tu crois que c'est l'installation de linux-firmware-nonfree qui fait planter ton portable?
<korsakof> ben je l'ai installé hier soir et ça c'est mis à planter aujourd'hui...
<korsakof> étant donné que j'ai au boulot, j'ai pas eu le temps de diagnostiquer en profondeur... je vais attendre un peu avant de désinstaller pour être certain. Je vais en profiter pour jouer un peu avec le tuner pendant ce temps..
<cyphermox> heh
<qwebirc67033> un gros merci je vais essayer  :)
<korsakof> http://www.guitarmasterclass.net/ls/Queens-Of-The-Stone-Metal/
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-16
<MagicFab> petit rappel: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Canada/Montreal
<cyphermox> aye
<damdam> bonjour á tous
<damdam> jai une question ou 2, je suis tout nouveau sur ubuntu
<damdam> a chaque fois que je change de fenetre il y a un miniwave dune fraction de seconde et je voudrais enlever cet effet... merci
<damdam> aussi est ce quil existe un logiciel libre qui ressemble a Acces. Merci
<Ankman> damdam: c'est compiz
<Ankman> tu peut deaciver tout efectes ou seulement ca
<Ankman> damdam: et install compiz-config-settings-manager
 * Ankman goes through dependency problems with audio stuff
<damdam> merci je vais regarder ca
<damdam> mais dans compizconfig... c<est lequel qui fait le mini shake quand je change de fenetre
<Ankman> je crois "magic lamp"
<damdam> en fait je pense que c<est le WOBLY qui fait tout ca. je viens de l’enlever et ça marche. merci Ankman
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-17
<korsakof> wouais
<IdleOne> MagicFab: Hi! How was software freedom day?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, it's tomorrow :)
<MagicFab> IdleOne, ^
<IdleOne> oh lol
<IdleOne> well, I hope it is good :)
<avoine> quelqu'un peut checker un truc rapide. Quand vous faite la commande ifconfig l'IP est bien écrit au format : inet adr: 192.168......
<avoine> et non "inet addr"
<IdleOne> inet addr:192.
<IdleOne> that is what I get.
<korsakof> wouais
<avoine> ouch
<avoine> moi j'ai:
<avoine> inet adr:70.82.29.188  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Masque:255.255.255.0
<IdleOne> ouin chui en anglais
<avoine> ahh
<avoine> ça explique pourquoi
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> moi j'ai Mask
<korsakof> inet adr:10.31.3...
<avoine> korsakof: tu es en français toi aussi
<avoine> voilà ce qui m'a "mordu": ifconfig  | grep 'inet adr:'| grep -v '127.0.0.1' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'|head -n 1
<korsakof> si tu as plus qu'une adresse ip (ex: virbr0) tu vas obtenir que la première entrée... c'est ce que tu veux?
<korsakof> dans mon cas, la première entrée est eth0, ensuite vibr0 et finalement wlan0
<avoine> oui, je ne crois pas qu'il y ai de danger
<avoine> je travail avec des VMs avec une seul interface
<avoine> *travaille
<korsakof> ya moyen de booter une vm windows, et qu'au boot elle se génère un nom, qu'elle s'ajoute dans le domaine sans redémarrer?
<cyphermox> korsakof: si
<cyphermox> korsakof: t'as une app quelque part qui te permet de changer le uuid d'une machine windows
<cyphermox> mais c'est très off-topic, et je connais pas trop ca, alors c'est tout ce que je peux en dire
<korsakof> cyphermox: k merci!
<korsakof> c'était effectivement hors sujet héhé...
<korsakof> quand je branche un second moniteur dans ma sortie display port, ma carte nvidia n'est pas capable de détecter les specs du monitor et la résolution max est bloqué à 640x480... C'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un? J'aimerais bien avoir un dual head avec mon portable!!! :D
<korsakof> je roule avec 10.10
<Kimlaroux> korsakof, t'as essayé nvidia-settings ?
<korsakof> oui
<korsakof> c'est avec ça que je setup le dual-head. il voit dp0 et la résolution max est 640x480 :(
<Kimlaroux> Weird
<korsakof> en plus depuis le nouveau xorg, (avec le xorg.conf vide) j'ai perdu mes repères... je me sens à la merci de l'os (hum, ça me rappelle windows :s)
<Kimlaroux> Ouai c'est assez débalanceant
<Kimlaroux> j'ai due chercher comment reconfigurer les input device
<Kimlaroux> c'est tout modulaire maintenant
<Kimlaroux> kde ou gnome?
<korsakof> puisque mon 2ième écran a les mes specs que mon premier écran, je n'aurais qu'a forcer les memes données pour dp0 et voilà... par contre je sais plus comment ça marche maintenant et j'ai pas encore eu le temps de me pencher sur la question... gnome
<korsakof> j'imagine que c'est pour le mieux!
<korsakof> tant qu'il ne se mette pas à rechanger à tous les 2 ans!
<Kimlaroux> j'ai jamais touché à gnome
<korsakof> genre mac os... la nouvelle version lion brise la compatibilité avec tout ce qui existe: windows, linux, et même snow leopard!! Ils ont abandonné plein de soft de pointe comme FinalCut/FinalCut Server! Ils font même plus de xserve!!!
<korsakof> Kimlaroux: J,ai codé pas mal avec Qt... C'est le meilleur framework UI que je connaisse. Je sais que GTK est très similaire (pour ne pas dire identique) mais Qt est hyper bien documenté alors que GTK, la doc c'est vraiment de la m.....
<Kimlaroux> Qt c'est kde, non?
<korsakof> oui
<Kimlaroux> Et puis je crois que aujourd'hui, ont utilise les deux système sur n'importe quel WM
<korsakof> oui tu peux mais tu vas avoir le double de librairies sur ton disque et il n'y aura pas "d'harmonie" dans le look entre 2 apps... J'ai roulé longtemps en dual à cause de amarok! Je ne comprend toujours pas ils ont tué la version 1.4!
<Kimlaroux> bah j'ai jamais remarqué de différence... mais bon, j'essais normalement d'éviter ce qui est fait pour gnome
<Kimlaroux> question d'éviter les désacords
<korsakof> J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises KDE mais je suis vendu gnome! j'ai bien son minimalisme. Par contre je suis bloqué à 10.10 parceque 11.04 avec gnome 3, c'est comme lors du passage à kde4! Je veux pas être sur la première ligne :) 
<korsakof> *j'aime bien...
<korsakof> je cherche un jeu comme chromium-bsu mais qui dure plus que 3 tableaux... vous en connaissez un?
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<korsakof> hello
<korsakof> bon. je viens de me réinstaller xmoto
<korsakof> ma semaine de grâce est terminé! adieu!
<BakaNeko> bonjour
<BakaNeko> j'ai un nouvelle ordi et j'aimerais savoir quelle programe est le mieux pour utiliser ubuntu dans mon ordi
<Kimlaroux> un programme pour utiliser ubuntu?
<Kimlaroux> genre machine virtuelle?
<IdleOne> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation
<IdleOne> oops, trop tard
<Kimlaroux> c'est toujours chiant ça =/
<BakaNeko> oui genre virtual machine
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-18
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Ankman> allo
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-12
<Themercee> bonjour, je suis nouveau et je voulais en savoir plus sur le rôle de ubuntu-qc :)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-13
<Ankman> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/386370_10151011443441862_1741140265_n.jpg
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-14
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Ankman> bonjour
<Chex> hey guys
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-15
<Ankman> meh
#ubuntu-qc 2013-09-12
<Chex> MagicFab: fabbb-sterrr! :) 
<MagicFab> Hello there :)
<MagicFab> Chex, o/
<Chex> MagicFab: heya
#ubuntu-qc 2013-09-15
<qwebirc92391> hello hello, je cherche a lire les video .asx sur RadioCanada Video (archive). quelquun a trouver un truc?
<Ankman> URL
<Ankman> ?
<qwebirc92391> http://www.radio-canada.ca/audio-video/pop.shtml#urlMedia%3D/Medianet/CBFT/Lepicerie200512141930_2.asx
<qwebirc92391> la tv en direct marche, mais les "archives" ne marche pas.
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> pas marche ici (mplayer)
<qwebirc92391> ok, merci quand meme.
<Ankman> ooooh...
<Ankman> pas bong. pas a stream. c'est javascript
<Ankman> un moment...
<qwebirc92391> english?
<Ankman> yes, better in english :-)
<Ankman> the URL is not the stream
<qwebirc92391> alright, let change.
<Ankman> it's a page with javascript which appears to create a stream URL. i try to "hack" it
<qwebirc92391> yeah, i tryed to stream it thru VLC it doesnt work.
<qwebirc92391> alright.
<qwebirc92391> if only our tax dollar could serve to make thing right the first time... it doesnt even work on my windows PC, can you belive it?
<Ankman> this is very ugly. after javascript they have flash...
<Ankman> i have a stream URL for CBC montreal though. but it's english
<Ankman> try if http://playerservices.streamtheworld.com/pls/CBC_R1_MTL_H.pls works in VLC. i only have molayer here
<qwebirc92391> alright, will try to sproof firefox into internet explorer too.
<qwebirc92391> from your link i got music, no video
<Ankman> it's just radio :-)
<qwebirc92391> i need to restart firefox, comeback 1min.
<qwebirc41587> alright, am back
<qwebirc41587> sproofed to IE 8, they ask me for silverlight.
<Ankman> there is "moonlight" for linux which is supposed to replace silverlight
<qwebirc41587> will try.
<Ankman> but installing it here crashes the chrome browser
<Ankman> okay, was 2 years ago. i never tried it again, may be it is fixed
<qwebirc41587> youre in quebec?
<qwebirc41587> moonlight site is dead, download link doesnt work. not in my linuxmint avalaible software either.
<Ankman> yes quebec
<Ankman> don't download from external sources. see if your linux package manager has it first
<Ankman> the project might be deadthen
<Ankman> i don't have it eithert
<Ankman> oh, seems to be called "mono" now
<qwebirc41587> apt-get mono?
<qwebirc41587> http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<qwebirc41587> cant find a working download link.
<Ankman> there is a lot called mono im my package list :-(
<Ankman> very confusing
<qwebirc41587> well i got to go.
<Ankman> anyway there should be a streaming URL somewhere for radio canada. no need for mono or others i would hope
<Ankman> ok, cu
<qwebirc41587> thank you for your help.
#ubuntu-qc 2014-09-12
<qwebirc48834> allo a tous
<qwebirc48834> comment puis je installer un paquet avec dpkg -i et ignorer les dependance et se sans avoir apt-get "briser"
#ubuntu-qc 2018-09-15
<obrown> Bonjour! J'ai fait le mise à jour de Ubuntu 16.04 à 18
<obrown> (obrown) Bonjour! J'ai fait le mise à jour de Ubuntu 16.04 à 18.04. Depuis, j'obtiens un écran noir lors du démarrage, juste après l'apparition du logo Ubuntu
<obrown> La seule façon de démarrer est d'aller en safemode...mais la résolution est mauvaise
<obrown> quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à régler ce problème svp?
<obrown> Bonjour, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait du temps pour m'aider à arranger mon écran noir lors du démarrage?
<obrown2> Salut tlm, depuis que j'ai installer lubuntu 18.04, mon laptop vient brulant et il s'éteind tout seul
<Ankman> meh
